# selling broken carbon fiber frames



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Any opinions on selling broken carbon fiber frames? I'm trying to decide what to do with my cracked top-tube Cdale SuperSix. I might send it off for repair. But if I replace it, I'd like to recoup at least a little bit of my losses by putting the frameset up for sale. (at a very low price) 

I'd clearly state that it's broken/unusable/unsafe for riding in current state. (I'd definitely include detailed photos of the damage too)

I haven't seen any like this for sale, but I'm sure its been done occasionally. 

Anyone ever see damaged frames for sale? 

Should I be worried about legal issues, even if clearly stated that the frame was damaged? 

thanks


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

grodo said:


> Any opinions on selling broken carbon fiber frames? I'm trying to decide what to do with my cracked top-tube Cdale SuperSix. I might send it off for repair. But if I replace it, I'd like to recoup at least a little bit of my losses by putting the frameset up for sale. (at a very low price)
> 
> I'd clearly state that it's broken/unusable/unsafe for riding in current state. (I'd definitely include detailed photos of the damage too)
> 
> ...


As long as you're upfront about the exact condition of the bike I don't see a problem. Maybe draft up a disclaimer and have the buyer sign in to CYA? I'm not an attorney.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Clearly state the damage and that it is unsafe for riding, and emphasize it, heavily. Someone might pay a few bucks for it, doubt you'd get into any problems with it when it's clearly stated.

Edit: Have you gotten any estimates on getting it fixed? That might help the selling process and price out a good bit if someone knows for sure it can be fixed and how much it will cost.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd just eat the frame.

Between the cost of shipping and the lack of value in the frame, I doubt you'd get much out of it after all was said and done...presuming that attempting to get something out of it does not blow up in your face.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I really think it would be a tough sell at almost any price point. Not too many people look for broken carbon. I spent some money to fix my first R3 but the only reason was because it was sentimental. I would have never looked for one to fix. The money saved isn't worth the risk or hassle. 

Hang it on your wall or in the garage. If means anything to you get it fixed. If it's not too bad Calfee can probably do it for around $300.00.


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks all for the comments. 

Yeah, in the end, I probably won't sell it, just because of fear of future problems/issues. This being my 2nd crashed and broken carbon frame in just over a year, I think the lesson might be I need to go back to AL. 

Jrmccain - just curious - have you been satisfied with your R3 repair? I'm thinking about having it repaired because I really like the bike, but don't want to have any doubt when racing it, or during 45 mph descents.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

What size is it?


----------



## thebender (Mar 20, 2009)

Grodo PM me your contact info and I may be able to help out. I cant seem to send a PM without enough posts.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

As long as you are up front about it, sell it.

If you eBay, put the damage in very large print..

You never know why someone might buy a frame. Someone might want it for wall art..

There is a resturant in Japan that has a bunch of frames hanging from the ceiling...


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

*sizes*

I actually have two frames, both 60cm. 

One is a 2008 SystemSix (not BB30 model) (minor crack on downtube)
The other is a 2010 SuperSix hiMod (crack on toptube)

'thebender' - just sent you a PM


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I've contemplated having one obvious broken CF bike frame for garage wall art. I have enough "stuff" in the garage already that I would be nuts to want to hang it in there though.  It does cross the mind.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

sell the fork if you have it, make a barstool out of the rest


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

grodo said:


> Jrmccain - just curious - have you been satisfied with your R3 repair? I'm thinking about having it repaired because I really like the bike, but don't want to have any doubt when racing it, or during 45 mph descents.


Yeah, the repair is mint. I had a slightly dented top tube. The repair is noticeable only because of the type of carbon used on the R3 and it not being painted. The R3 is not made of the two way carbon that was used for the repair, but if it was painted you wouldn't be able to tell. I also had them clear it again and it looks great. I plan on leaving it on my trainer for winter but wouldn't hesitate to use it on the road.


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry, took me a while to find a repair picture.


----------



## tcufrog02 (Aug 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'd just eat the frame...


Personally, I don't think carbon would taste that great.


----------



## powking12 (Jun 20, 2011)

Grodo, I might be interested in one of those. Please PM me and we can discuss further.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

My concern with selling would be that some unscrupulous no-good trader will buy it for a pittance, perform some dastardly cover-up job on the broken carbon, and re-sell on ebay for a handy profit. This would not be your fault, but nonetheless could have bad consequences for somebody down the line.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd like to buy it- I believe you emailed me before after my wanted ad.

[email protected]

I think I may have found a rider for it once I make the repair (before I was reluctant due to the larger size)


----------



## Genshammer (Mar 24, 2011)

*Sell or repair*

We've repaired a number of Cannondale SuperSix top tubes recently. They have super-thin tubes, and when the handlebars whip around, they end up cracking the top tube. Here's a Swami's edition we just fixed.










With detail (paint, logos) this repair totaled $450. Carbon repair alone was about $300. 

We also purchase cracked frames, but generally never pay more than $100 for them (assuming they're safely repairable). 

Feel free to check out our site for more info on our experience and repair process.

Sincerely,


----------



## mawptawpbiker (Aug 13, 2011)

If you did sell one of them, what would you like for it? I have a friend who repairs them for a living, and I have been looking for an upgrade. I have been looking specifically for cracked frames just because of what he can do.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

it seems broken carbon is pretty desireable!

Lots of people (including me) looking to buy high end stuff.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing this as well. I scored a nice deal on a complete carbon bike that had a cracked frame. I bought it for the components and will swap the frame out. The carbon frame is cracked on the seat tube. I was wondering how much I could get for it if I put it on ebay. How much do carbon frame repais usually run? Depends on the job obviously but ballpark figures?....


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

what kind of frame is it? size?

honestly, the parts/labor to make most repairs really is almost insignificant when compared to the overall value of a good frame. The people doing the repairs are charging for their expertise.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

2silent said:


> what kind of frame is it? size?
> 
> honestly, the parts/labor to make most repairs really is almost insignificant when compared to the overall value of a good frame. The people doing the repairs are charging for their expertise.


ah.... well in this case I don't know if that rule applies. It's a 62cm 2011 Motobecane Immortal Force frame. 

I guess it's a decent frame but it doesn't have the name brand power behind it. Also it's a less common size so I don't know what kind of interest there would be on it. 

Could I even get a hundred bucks for it?...


----------



## 2silent (Dec 26, 2009)

Where is the damage? 

If it's a super easy repair and someone needs the off size I think you should have a shot at over $100 on ebay. 

The amount of repainting associated with repairing it and having it look nice could make the biggest difference.


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

2silent said:


> Where is the damage?
> 
> If it's a super easy repair and someone needs the off size I think you should have a shot at over $100 on ebay.
> 
> The amount of repainting associated with repairing it and having it look nice could make the biggest difference.


I haven't received the frame yet, actually. But I'll take a look and post pictures when it arrives this week. Would be nice to get some money back for the frame. Would make my new build even more cost effective.... 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Syncmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's the frame in question.... I think I'll put it up on ebay and see what I get for it. I know there are people looking for frames to hang up as art, or to paint. Who knows what will happen....


----------



## eastnasty (Aug 31, 2011)

*2011 Specialized Tarmac Pro SL3 "cracked" for sale*

I have this one for sale if anyone is interested in purchasing it. It has a cracked top tube and a cracked seat stay. I got an estimate from Calfee Design to repair it, $900 with repair, paint & stickers. 

I actually have a Madone that was repaired by Calfee and have had no issues with it but $900 was just more than I wanted to spend on it. I will consider any offer if any one is interested. Thanks!


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

broken Fuji on flea-bay now (cracked down tube from crash) up to $300. with 6 bids. The super Six's command a lot of value, last 2 in my size sold for approx. $1600. USED. The least I would expect a cracked one to sell for on e-bay is $300. each. You can mark the listing as "for parts,not working" which automatically protects you from dumbasses. Well not really but........


----------



## bikerdude89 (Apr 5, 2012)

*broken carbon frames and parts*

I am interested in buying damaged carbon frames and parts for cheap to do research and testing on. I don't want to spend a lot but will take it off your hands


----------



## pinkmaddogz (Dec 19, 2009)

I just sold a damaged Specialized Tarmac Pro SL Frameset for roughly $420 ($350 + $ in Handling).


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

As others have stated, be upfront about the damage even to the point of overemphasizing it.

I think you might be surprised, though, about finding a buyer. Maybe someone buys it as an art object? I'd hang an otherwise nice looking frame on the wall.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

accepting offers. will not deliver. Serious offers only, no lowballers or the guy in the white T shirt will mess you up.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just broke a seat stay on a frame and with the cost of the frame I will have it repaired and use the bike as a secondary bike for bad riding conditions or the trainer during winter months. Can't see trying to sell one at a huge loss and deal with all the bull trying to explain the damage and repair and then shipping it when a repair will make the frame perfectly good again for a lot less than a replacement.


----------



## Porschefan (Nov 12, 2011)

Genshammer said:


> Feel free to check out our site for more info on our experience and repair process.


Link?


----------



## stephenxphilp (Sep 5, 2012)

I have this same dilemma. I''m trying to sell my 2009 SCOTT team HTC Highroad official team frame that is cracked. Please PM me if anyone is interested in seeing pictures/making an offer. I will ship!


----------

